# Best way to Feed Honey Bees In A OTBH??



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

This idea wouldn't be a problem for robbing because your feed is inside the hive, notching a follower board for a board-man feeder is fine since its inside the hive away from the entrance.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Oops! Nevermind...


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

2 liter plastic box with tight-fitting lid (Tupperware style) with lots of small holes (pin sized) in lid.

Invert over two short bars halfway down the body of the hive on the empty side of the follower.

1" hole near the bottom of the follower so the bees can access it.

You can also space two bars apart with 8mm shims, leaving a gap in the middle and place a standard Miller feeder on top. You need space in your roof to accommodate this, obviously.

Avoid entrance feeders and tanks that can drown bees.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for your comments & suggestions! I bought a few of them feeders from Brushy Mtn Bee Farm, gonna slide them on at the ends of the TBH. They will beable to feed on the inside!!...:applause:


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a flat metal roof that only has approx 2" inches from the roof to the top bars, pretty much why im asking about other ways to feed! I highly doubt a 2 liter plastic bucket will work without modifying the roof. Im trying to find other ways but if thats the only way i will build a new roof! (*photo of the TBH is on my profile*)

*BuckBee*
What do you think about the brushy mtn feeder that is on the side but the bottom is a reservior thats placed in the inside for the bees to feed inside the TBH??????? I kinda like that idea rather then them walking out into a boardman feeder. So instead of a whole new roof, all i need to do is cut a slot on the end of the TBH..What do you think???
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Large-Plastic-Entrance-Feeder/productinfo/422L/


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i bought these 2 types and i love them. thay come custom built to the shape of your hive if you let them know when you order them

http://us.customwoodkitsinternation...main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=16

http://us.customwoodkitsinternation...main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=24


----------

